# Avocado and a Green Smoothie



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What's your best guess as to the purpose of eating an avocado and a green smoothie for breakfast and dinner? Hint: Macros.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Not sure what you're question is getting at. But, the reason we put avocado in a green smoothie is for its fat content. Many of the nutrients in vegetables are only fat soluble, so to benefit from these nutrients one should add some fat source to their green smoothie (or eat the fat source on the side). We also use nuts or nut milks in our smoothies as a fat source, as well as, certain seeds (chia, flax, and hemp).


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

My son the fireman says fat from the avocado is best in the morning, not for dinner. I don't know want he means and didn't ask but you experts might understand.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I put avocado is all kinds of smoothies.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm talking about an avocado and a green smoothie for breakfast and dinner and that's all. No other food. What's the purpose? I would never have guessed the reason, but when you look at macros you might figure it out - fat, carbs, and proteins. Another big clue - look at net carbs and not total carbs.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Whatever fits your macros. Yesterday, an ice cream sandwich fit in my macros. Today, a pack of M&Ms fit in my macros. Granted, I am not diabetic, and my abs are well defined, so I don't have to avoid sugar or eat at a caloric deficit.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's the answer. You need at least a 1:1 ratio of fat to (net carbs + protein) for ketosis. A 4:1 ratio is what is used to treat kids with seizures and people with cancer.

There are 3 ways to get into ketosis:

Fasting
Diet with proper ratio of fat to net carbs and protein
Fast Mimicking Diet


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I did the avocado and green drink yesterday and lost 3 lbs. My ketone test strips are old and didn't work, so I don't know if I am in ketosis yet.

ETA: Picked up some keto strips at Walmart. It reads trace, so in ketosis after just 1 day.

Had a terrible night. Hardly able to sleep at all and when I did had bad dreams. What we go through to lose weight!

Also having weird blood pressure that started a few days ago. My BP dropped to around 105/70 and stayed there for the last 3 days. I still have to take my BP med because it has serious side effects if I get off of it too quickly. Whenever I took my med yesterday, BP would go as low as 92/65. I drank a lot of water and ate some salt to try to raise it. 

Just 2 weeks ago I had an ekg because BP was higher than normal and I had some chest discomfort. EKG was fine, to the surprise of the doctor. So from too high to too low in 2 weeks. The only change I made was to switch from sea salt to lite salt, which is half potassium and half sodium, so maybe the potassium is what brought bp down.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

"Where salt goes, water follows" is an old saying. So you are now eating less salt, which means you now have less salt in your system, which means you now have less water in your system, which *MIGHT* explain the sudden drop in your weight and B/P.

Maybe.

FYI, Back when I was young and fit I was 92/65 all the time and I felt fine. And the doctors considered my B/P to be a good thing. I did NOT feel fine when B/P meds dropped it that low, as natural is better than artificial.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What green drink do you use?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> What green drink do you use?


https://www.amazon.com/Pinnacle-Wel...pID=51ai2HAExEL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Terri said:


> "Where salt goes, water follows" is an old saying. So you are now eating less salt, which means you now have less salt in your system, which means you now have less water in your system, which *MIGHT* explain the sudden drop in your weight and B/P.
> 
> Maybe.


I think you are right. I was really thirsty yesterday which is unusual for me. BP was up a little this morning, about 126/80, so I felt comfortable taking my meds. I've been trying to get my bp down for years and now that it is, I have to try to get it higher so I can wean of the meds slowly.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

My BP used to be 90/65 all the time also. But since I now weigh 35 lbs more, it usually is around 110 /65-70. 

I have done Atkins, Modified Atkins, general low carb, and many other healthy lose weight diets in the past. Recently, I just have eaten less. I have lost 12 lbs in less than 9 mos and kept it off (with general ups at holidays). 

I cannot see how drinking an avacado (which we eat daily) with a green drink will keep your potassium and other blood levels at the necessary points. It just seems too wildly extreme (reminds me of the Soylent recent craze which did not work out so well for many). If you are under a doc's care, make sure he/she knows what you are doing. 

Good luck but BE careful.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't get it. One serving of that powder is 9 grams, which is about 40 calories. One avocado is about 300 calories. Do this twice a day and you're getting about 700 calories. Seems like a starvation diet to me. Completely unsustainable.

Why not try a diet that is sustainable for the rest of your life?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I don't get it. One serving of that powder is 9 grams, which is about 40 calories. One avocado is about 300 calories. Do this twice a day and you're getting about 700 calories. Seems like a starvation diet to me. Completely unsustainable.
> 
> Why not try a diet that is sustainable for the rest of your life?


This is not a diet for the rest of your life. It is a short term fast for certain health benefits.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> This is not a diet for the rest of your life. It is a short term fast for certain health benefits.


Statistics show that many of these unsustainable diet schemes can result in weight loss, and maybe other associated health benefits related to being lighter. But an extremely high percentage of these people go back to their old eating habits as soon as they come off their diet and gain the weight back along with their old health problems.

I would recommend a change in consumption habits that is sustainable for life. We chose the whole food, plant based lifestyle. What we're doing might not be for everyone, but it works for us. YMMV 

If interested, check this website out ==> Lifestyle as Medicine


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Statistics show that many of these unsustainable diet schemes can result in weight loss, and maybe other associated health benefits related to being lighter. But an extremely high percentage of these people go back to their old eating habits as soon as they come off their diet and gain the weight back along with their old health problems.
> 
> I would recommend a change in consumption habits that is sustainable for life. We chose the whole food, plant based lifestyle. What we're doing might not be for everyone, but it works for us. YMMV
> 
> If interested, check this website out ==> Lifestyle as Medicine


It is a short term. No longer than 5 days way to get into Ketosis. Ketosis provides a multitude of heath benefits. Just like fasting for short periods provides health benefits. This is not n eating plan or lifestyle.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> I don't get it. One serving of that powder is 9 grams, which is about 40 calories. One avocado is about 300 calories. Do this twice a day and you're getting about 700 calories. Seems like a starvation diet to me. Completely unsustainable.
> 
> Why not try a diet that is sustainable for the rest of your life?


Fasting has many benefits, one being ketosis. The fasting mimicking diet is a low calories diet that gives you the benefits of fasting, but allows you to eat a small amount of food. It is something you do for 3 to 5 days, followed by a ketogenic diet.

And fasting is sustainable. Dr Fung's treatment for type 2 diabetes is built around fasting. Some people alternate 1 day of fasting with 1 day of eating, others do a longer fast every other week or monthly, and some fast 3 days a week. You get more benefits doing a 5 day fast than a 1 day or 3 day.

The reason I did this was because I can't eat meat right now without blood pressure going through the roof. This way, I eat an avocado and drink a green drink and get into ketosis without having to resort to meat or fish, so my blood pressure isn't an issue. The saturated fat in an avocado is within the limit my body can handle.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Statistics show that many of these unsustainable diet schemes can result in weight loss, and maybe other associated health benefits related to being lighter. But an extremely high percentage of these people go back to their old eating habits as soon as they come off their diet and gain the weight back along with their old health problems.
> 
> I would recommend a change in consumption habits that is sustainable for life. We chose the whole food, plant based lifestyle. What we're doing might not be for everyone, but it works for us. YMMV
> 
> If interested, check this website out ==> Lifestyle as Medicine


Dr Oz isn't my favorite reference, but this explains the fasting mimicking diet, especially the end by the Cleveland Clinic, and it is short. Note it uses 56% fat and the rest protein and carbs. That's because it takes at least a 1:1 ratio of fat to (protein and carbs) to get into ketosis.






This video is of Valter Longo who did the research and developed the Fat Mimicking Diet. The last part is the most interesting.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

barnbilder said:


> Whatever fits your macros. Yesterday, an ice cream sandwich fit in my macros. Today, a pack of M&Ms fit in my macros. Granted, I am not diabetic, and my abs are well defined, so I don't have to avoid sugar or eat at a caloric deficit.


Now that is my kind of macros lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Solar Geek said:


> (reminds me of the Soylent recent craze which did not work out so well for many).


The only Soylent craze I remember is the one with Charlton Heston and Chuck Connors. "Soylent Green is people!!!!!!" It was on tv a couple months ago.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> The only Soylent craze I remember is the one with Charlton Heston and Chuck Connors. "Soylent Green is people!!!!!!" It was on tv a couple months ago.


Here is a blog that describes this 2013 and onward stupidness. Sadly DSIL has tried it. He just doesn't want to take any time to eat on some days.

https://tim.blog/2013/08/20/soylent/


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Being on mostly a meat-free diet for health reasons now, I eat avocados for the good source of fat and calories to keep my weight up. They help me get the 2000 or so calories I need each day. And I love the taste of them. They are kind of pricey however.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I am experiencing what is known as keto flu. I felt so bad about 2 am, I ate some crackers to try to get out of ketosis. It didn't work. I checked 1st thing this morning and was still in ketosis. On the plus side, I lost 2 lbs on my 2nd day, so 5 lbs in 2 days. Barely slept last 2 nights and when I did, I had strange dreams.

This morning, I had 3 eggs cooked in vegetable oil (a good one), with a little onion and g pepper, and drank some almond milk. This kept ratio of fats to (net carbs and protein) to 1:1. I'm trying to lower the amount of fat a little over what an avocado has. I don't think my digestive system likes avocados. The combination of avocado and a green drink got me into ketosis quickly, but I can't make myself eat them again. At least not twice a day for 5 days.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, my experiment is coming to an end. My body just doesn't like being in ketosis. Yesterday both my heart rate and bp were up. Couldn't sleep even with extra pm capsules. About 3 am (no sleep) ate all the remaining crackers. Finally slept from about 5 am to 6:30 am. I think I got maybe 4 hours of sleep in last 3 nights. Still in ketosis.

Just cooked a baked potato. Hopefully that will get me out of ketosis. If it doesn't, I will eat some fruit. The weight loss was fantastic, but the havoc on my body made it not worth it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh that's too bad MR. maybe eat a couple slices white home made bread will take you out. I did read somewhere you shouldn't go on the Keto diet if you have certain health problems. not sure what yours were. I slipped right into it very easily except for a couple mistakes I made due to my own stupidity.

I couldn't get Avocado down either. had my first one ever first week in march.first half I threw away(and as someone else mentioned they are mighty expensive. at least around here) other half I mixed with a few T heavy cream and a touch of rum. got that down no problem. have been eating I/2 one every morning since that time. that with a coffee and cream is all I need for most of the day until supper time.

I never did have any symptoms like you are mentioning (keto flu) I don't think I had as far to go as some people because I lived on fish and chicken mostly. I was already using butter and coconut oil for frying and in my tea for years. I never ate chips,bars,pop etc. mostly I had to give up was home made bread,bananas and add greens. I gave up potatoes a year ago.I do hope you are feeling better soon MR.

what I'm wondering is how are you all measuring if your are in or out. are you using the machine and strips and needles like I had for Andrew with his diabetes. if so I still have all that stuff but I can't see myself jabbing parts of my body with needles every day when I don't have diabetes. or is there something else? ~Georgia


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I just say no when it comes to ketosis. If you NEED to be on the keto diet, then you know why you need to do it, but it is not for everyone. It really should be administered by a health professional.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Not everybody is suited for every diet: if we were it would be easy!

I do not feel good when I do not eat some carbs, so I just reduced the carbs and then I started feeling more energetic and alert. For me, that is what works. YMMV


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> what I'm wondering is how are you all measuring if your are in or out. are you using the machine and strips and needles like I had for Andrew with his diabetes. if so I still have all that stuff but I can't see myself jabbing parts of my body with needles every day when I don't have diabetes. or is there something else? ~Georgia


There's 2 ways. One is with a meter which measures ketones in blood. It is most accurate, but the test strips are very expensive. The other way is with strips that measure ketones in urine. Not as accurate, but much cheaper. I bought this one because it was the only one Walmart stocked.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> It really should be administered by a health professional.


Why?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Solar Geek said:


> Here is a blog that describes this 2013 and onward stupidness. Sadly DSIL has tried it. He just doesn't want to take any time to eat on some days.
> 
> https://tim.blog/2013/08/20/soylent/


Thanks for the info. It was an interesting blog.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Why?


Possible side effects including death. https://www.thepaleomom.com/adverse-reactions-to-ketogenic-diets-caution-advised/


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Another good article. https://www.healthline.com/health-news/keto-diet-is-gaining-popularity-but-is-it-safe-121914#6


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> Another good article. https://www.healthline.com/health-news/keto-diet-is-gaining-popularity-but-is-it-safe-121914#6


I pointed out that a ketogenic diet is not for everyone and even the bad things I went through in just a few days. But the real point is, at least 99 out of 100 health professionals have no idea if a ketogenic diet is safe or not. Asking your doctor if it is OK for you to start a ketogenic diet will likely not get you an educated response.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> I pointed out that a ketogenic diet is not for everyone and even the bad things I went through in just a few days. But the real point is, at least 99 out of 100 health professionals have no idea if a ketogenic diet is safe or not. Asking your doctor if it is OK for you to start a ketogenic diet will likely not get you an educated response.


not only that but some of them don't have a clue what we're talking about. found that out today. ~Georgia


----------

